# Posting photos with photo bucket



## StaceyRosado

An easy way to post photos is through http://www.photobucket.com this doesn't add to the site but is only a link.

photbucket is a free photo hosting site so there is not cost to use it.

*how to upload pictures*

clickon the browse button it should go right to your pictures. Find the folder with the right picture, click "open" then pick your next picture the same way OR just click the upload button on photobucket.

once you have a picture uploaded there will be a URL, TAG and IMG web address under each picture.

The URL will post a link to the picture - preferred by dial up users because then they can choose to look at the picture or not.

the TAG and IMG formats will "show" the picture in the post. It is best to resize the picture before using either of these. (very simple and easy to do)

Resize a picture in photobucket
Click on â€œeditâ€ above the thumbnail of the picture

A large view of the picture will come up
On top of that picture you will see a resize feature â€" choose the â€œwebsite/emailâ€ option.

You are now ready to post it as a IMG or a HTML TAG.

To post a picture from photobucket.
Regardless if you resize it or not this is how you post the picture.
Click on the URL TAG or IMG web address, a little yellow box will come up saying â€œcopiedâ€

Open up a reply or a new thread on goatweb. In the message field (where you type) paste the webaddress. You can paste as many (well almost as many there is a limit but the limit is pretty big) pictures as you like there.

Then click submit and there you are.

Questions??? Ask away.

*how to edit/resize photos*


----------



## StaceyRosado

you can also add pictures by using the '"upload file" option.

If the file is bigger then 450X450 pix then it will come up as a file link instead of just apearing in the post - the board does this automatically

Please try to resize your pictures so they aren't so large. This will help all members be able to view your posts easily and enjoy your pictures


----------



## megan

Is there a way to make the pics file size smaller?


----------



## kccjer

Stacey, my photobucket shows up with a different edit option than your pic. I don't have the options for website. When I resize my photos they come out really small for posting on the board. How do I get them larger like everyone else? Not sure what I'm doing here.


----------



## sassy

. This is my boy boots. I call him boots cause he has black feet. Anyone know what kind of goat he is.? He has very long white hair. I have to trim it it grows like crazy!


----------



## ksalvagno

Sounds like some type of fiber goat.


----------



## sassy

Fiber goat? What's that?


----------



## sassy

Can you see the picture!


----------



## kccjer

sassy said:


> Fiber goat? What's that?


Fiber goat...have long hair that you shear and use for weaving...to put it simply. And yes your pic came thru


----------



## ksalvagno

Cashmere and Angora are 2 of the fiber breed types. Don't know enough about them though.


----------



## sassy

Oh that's really cool. I wonder if I can make money on his hair? Or learn to weave. Thanks for explaining to me. I've owned goats for ten years. I buy them from a friend. But she never really knows what kind of goats they are. I'm not a breeder. Just a lady who loves her kids


----------



## sassy

I wonder how ya figure out what kind he is?


----------



## kccjer

https://www.google.com/search?q=fib...tIC4BA&ved=0CC4QsAQ&biw=1366&bih=642#imgdii=_

try looking at pics and decide which one he most resembles??? I don't think there are too many breeds to choose from...Angora, Cashmere, pygora or nigora (the last 2 are mini's).

No clue how much money there is in selling the fiber. You probably won't get enough off one goat to make it worth selling, but I don't know for sure. You could learn to weave tho....


----------



## sassy

Thanks. I'm really good at crocheting. I'm gonna look into weaving. ;-)


----------



## HorsePrerace

I love his black feet!


----------



## milk and honey

He's beautiful!!! There are goats called silkies with long hair??? I don't know enough either. :/


----------



## sassy

Thank you. He's such a tough boy too. His whole name is snow boots. His mouth is outlined in black so when he looks at you it looks like he's smiling lol. He's no cashmere cause he doesn't look like them. I'm gonna look up the angora and silkie now. I have to brush him twice a week cause when he starts losing his winter hair it knots up.


----------



## chicken-coop

The long course hairs from fiber goats isn't marketable, it's the undercoat people want. My niece told me this when she tried to get me to buy Angoras. Don't like hair but milk, now that's a different story.


----------

